# Car news -ALFA ROMEO GIULIA DOUBLES UP IN EVO CAR OF THE YEAR 2017



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Highly-acclaimed Alfa Romeo Giulia scoops two titles in evo's Car of the Year 2017
Range-topping Giulia Quadrifoglio awarded the 'evo Supersaloon of the Year' accolade whilst Giulia Veloce named 'evo Sports Saloon of the Year'
Alfa Romeo is the only manufacturer to collect two awards in evo's ten best cars of 2017 line-up
Italian sports saloon recognised for its advanced technology, sporty drive and distinctive styling
Alfa Romeo Giulia is available to order, priced from £29,875 OTR
For more information about the range-topping Quadrifoglio and the Alfa Romeo Giulia range, visit www.alfaromeo.co.uk/models/alfa-romeo-giulia
Alfa Romeo is celebrating double success as the highly-acclaimed Giulia took two titles in evo's Car of the Year 2017 special.









The Italian marque is the only manufacturer to scoop two spots in evo's top ten list of the best cars of 2017.

Powered by a 510hp, 600Nm Bi-Turbo V6 petrol engine, the range-topping Giulia Quadrifoglio was crowned evo's 'Supersaloon of the Year'. Capable of doing zero to 62mph in just 3.9 seconds and with a top speed of 171mph, the Giulia Quadrifoglio is the most powerful Alfa Romeo ever created for road use.

James Disdal, road test editor at evo, commented: "The glorious Giulia Quadrifoglio, the Supersaloon that's shot through with the soul of a supercar."

Meanwhile, the Giulia Veloce, which sits just below the Quadrifoglio in the Alfa Romeo Giulia line-up, was shortlisted in the top ten as evo's 'Sports Saloon of the Year'.

With perfect 50:50 weight distribution, the Giulia Veloce blends sporty Italian styling with driving comfort and outstanding performance, thanks to its 2.0-litre turbo petrol engine partnered with an eight-speed automatic transmission and rear-wheel drive.

David Vivian, evo contributing editor, said: "We all agree that the Giulia Veloce looks and feels as if it benefits from all the special parts and effort that went into creating the terrific Giulia Quadrifoglio… making it the best all-round sports saloon you can currently buy."

Andrew Tracey, Sales and Marketing Director for Alfa Romeo, said: "The acclaim just keeps on coming for the Alfa Romeo Giulia this year. To have two models in the Alfa Romeo Giulia range recognised in evo's Car of the Year 2017 is a huge achievement for Alfa Romeo and is testimony to the passion and dedication that went into building a beautiful sports saloon with outstanding performance and sector-first technology".


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't say I'm surprised, truly deserves the award and I dub it a four door Ferrari and with a Ferrari engineered engine, why not?


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Did really well in the Autocar Car Of The Year test too:


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Lovely looking car, well engineered.

Just watched Jezza Clarkson' Grand Tour review he seemed to enjoy and give it high paise. Have a look if you haven't seen it already:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really hope I can afford a 2nd hand QV in the near future...

Noticed the top speed quote is wrong, it's top speed is 191 mph 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Really hope I can afford a 2nd hand QV in the near future...
> 
> Noticed the top speed quote is wrong, it's top speed is 191 mph
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm right there with you Brian, I've already told my other half that I want one!

I'll be watching second hand values very closely, my hope is that the **** end will drop out of the used market as with Alfa's of old........

In practice however I fear the Giulia will be the first Alfa in years to hold it's money 🤦🏼*♂ but the want is bad, REALLY BAD!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great news. Absolutely in love with mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

magpieV6 said:


> Great news. Absolutely in love with mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god Dawn I forgot you had bought one?!?! Have you got a thread up on it so I can drool?

Only colour I'd buy it in as well ❤❤❤


----------

